# [RELEASE] GBATemp.net App For Android!



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

The wait is over my fellow tempers! As a thanksgiving present i present to you the GBATemp application for android! (Download Below)
Tested on Android Operating System 4.4 (KitKat) and higher!

Screenshot:


Spoiler











If anyone wants to tell how it works on Android operating systems below KitKat please do!
Dropbox Download Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f7w8wud3rneseu1/-GBATemp_Application.apk?dl=0


----------



## Blue (Nov 25, 2015)

See if it works now.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Ehh its an ok app, i could care less if you guys use it


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 25, 2015)

Ehh it's litteraly just a rip of the site not really anything special


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Ehh it's litteraly just a rip of the site not really anything special


You all make me so sad 
It is what it is, use it or don't i could care less


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 25, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> You all make me so sad
> It is what it is, use it or don't i could care less


looking at this reply and 


Jack_Sparrow said:


> @Veho @Bortz Can this be the 'Official' GBATemp app?


and this
yes, you care


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 25, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> looking at this reply and
> 
> and this
> yes, you care


Talk about haters! Jeez man just back off


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 25, 2015)

It's still more of an app than any of the other 0 we have, so awesome job


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 25, 2015)

Eh Sickly has a point really though just dismissing me as a hater for simple criticizing good job dude good job


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 25, 2015)

Works fine! But what's with those zoom buttons?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I am not trying to hate on you or anything but its just seems pointless when I can open my browser and view the same exact thing without having to install another app
There is also a security risk since this is not an official gbatemp app that you could be sending login info elsewhere since no source code is provided


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 25, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> I am not trying to hate on you or anything but its just seems pointless when I can open my browser and view the same exact thing without having to install another app
> There is also a security risk since this is not an official gbatemp app that you could be sending login info elsewhere since no source code is provided


this ^


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 25, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> I am not trying to hate on you or anything but its just seems pointless when I can open my browser and view the same exact thing without having to install another app
> There is also a security risk since this is not an official gbatemp app that you could be sending login info elsewhere since no source code is provided




I dont think he has a server to keep that much data... But maybe if it has his ”own” look but still looks like Temp it would be cooler...


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 25, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> I dont think he has a server to keep that much data


it's just text he could save that to a potato


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 25, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> it's just text he could save that to a potato



I think that if he knew how to get that info, the app prob would look smoother too.


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 25, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> I think that if he knew how to get that info, the app prob would look smoother too.


true not a lot of effort put into it
this is litterally just a web browser with only gbatemp


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 26, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> true not a lot of effort put into it
> this is litterally just a web browser with only gbatemp


If you can do better i would LOVE to see your app, thank you, and until then please stop criticizing my work


Joe88 said:


> I am not trying to hate on you or anything but its just seems pointless when I can open my browser and view the same exact thing without having to install another app
> There is also a security risk since this is not an official gbatemp app that you could be sending login info elsewhere since no source code is provided


Download at your own risk i guess? I mean just because the HANS source code wasn't provided at first doesn't mean @smealum was tracking all you users..


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2015)

Tapatalk looks much more smexier.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Tapatalk looks much more smexier.


I'm still not really sure what talptalk is....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I'm still not really sure what talptalk is....


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapatalk


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 26, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Works fine! But what's with those zoom buttons?


In case maybe you wanted to Oh well i don't know, zoom in?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapatalk


Ok then if you like that better use it, i don't control what you like / feel


----------



## Wellington2k (Nov 26, 2015)

Wait... Is this just a webview with zoom buttons?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 26, 2015)

Wellington2k said:


> Wait... Is this just a webview with zoom buttons?


Yep


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

Mobile GBAtemp is pretty much the same lol.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Mobile GBAtemp is pretty much the same lol.


Sorry, i really don't know hat you guys were expecting  I'm sorry for the disappointment everyone and next time i will set my standards higher, besides i have another project i've been working on that i'm sure all you 3DS users will love...


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 26, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Sorry, i really don't know hat you guys were expecting  I'm sorry for the disappointment everyone and next time i will set my standards higher, besides i have another project i've been working on that i'm sure all you 3DS users will love...


I dunno maybe an app that took longer than 1 hour to make?


Jack_Sparrow said:


> Download at your own risk i guess? I mean just because the HANS source code wasn't provided at first doesn't mean @smealum was tracking all you users..


Smealum is trusted we have no clue who you even are


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2015)

I dunno why everyone is badmouthing this app.
I find it pretty useful (though that may just be because I have a crap phone and Firefox crashes on it every 30 secinds)


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 27, 2015)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-gbatemp-net-forums-app-for-android-ios.397308/


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry dude, but I really don't see the point of this if I can just open my internet browser and use that instead. :\


----------



## Olmectron (Nov 27, 2015)

The only way to have a real Android GBATemp app and not only a WebView-wrapped website on one is to work alongside with GBATemp moderators and content admins when developing the app. And it's not that stream-lined, as they need to check XenForo SDK. Not hard, just toilsome.

However, nice for OP. If you don't like/want it, simply don't download it and ignore OP's post.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-gbatemp-net-forums-app-for-android-ios.397308/


@Jack_Sparrow goodbye


----------



## Olmectron (Nov 27, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> @Jack_Sparrow goodbye


Yes. I could say that alternative is better, but it's still WebView-wrapped. The good part is the developer bothered to add native navigation buttons for the WebView, which is nice.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Olmectron said:


> The only way to have a real Android GBATemp app and not only a WebView-wrapped website on one is to work alongside with GBATemp moderators and content admins when developing the app. And it's not that stream-lined, as they need to check XenForo SDK. Not hard, just toilsome.
> 
> However, nice for OP. If you don't like/want it, simply don't download it and ignore OP's post.


Yeah i didn't know there was a better one out, if you guys would rather use that than feel happy too...

 I have a question For everyone, It doesn't cost  anything to publish to the amazon app store, should i publish the app there, and see how it does or no? Leave your responses below please...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yeah i didn't know there was a better one out, if you guys would rather use that than feel happy too...
> 
> I have a question For everyone, It doesn't cost  anything to publish to the amazon app store, should i publish the app there, and see how it does or no? Leave your responses below please...


I think that this is a good proof of concept. However, I will agree with the other commenters that this isn't a very good finished product. I suppose the current challenge you have right now is to convince me to switch from the other GBAtemp app to this one, especially considering that it's what I'm typing on. If you can make this app more mobile friendly (large "metro" style tiles for navigation would be kind of cool) and less resource intensive than the other app (I have no idea why but my phone runs really hot and the battery gets drained when using this one), then I could be convinced to uninstall this app and use yours


----------



## Lucar (Dec 20, 2015)

> Here's a post to show how easy something like this is to create:
> 
> http://app.appsgeyser.com/GBATemping
> 
> Literally made in 5 minutes with no fucks given. Looks the EXACT SAME as the "Offical" app @Jack_Sparrow posted.


----------

